# Official E72 - Disscussion



## follower of krazzy (Nov 4, 2009)

The phone is expected to be launched in India at this month may be its on 2nd or 3rd week...but i really interested to know about the expected prices...so have any one has the exact idea related to prices...


Lets compare E71 VS E72...Features & functionality.


----------



## oval_man (Nov 5, 2009)

You mean....like this.......?


*i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp357/oval_man/e72_71rr.png


----------



## pawankhanna (Nov 6, 2009)

E72 is almost the same size as E71,
*Memory* Bigger internal memory 250MB instead of 110 MB In E71, plus support of 16GB memory cards,E71 supports up to 8 GB.*
Connectivity* HSDPA has been accelerated up to 10.2 Mbps instead of 3.6 Mbps, plus HSUPA support (2Mbps)
*Photo features* Better camera, 5 Mpix instead of 3.2 Mpix
*Battery performance* While E72 has the same battery (1500 mAh) its estimated standby time increased from 408 to 492 hrs in GSM mode, and 12 hrs 30 min instead of 10 hrs 30 minutes of talk time.
*Audio* Standard 3,5 mm mini-jack instead of 2 mm one.


----------



## rahul.singh4563 (Nov 10, 2009)

I honestly, cant wait to get one ! i was a big fan of the E71 and now the E72 is even better in so many ways !


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

is it a business phone ?


----------



## Vensanga (Nov 10, 2009)

wat will be the price of this 2 phones???


----------



## rahul.singh4563 (Nov 11, 2009)

Vensanga said:


> wat will be the price of this 2 phones???


 
My local nokia store said it might be around 22k Rs. Worth it for this device.


----------



## sdmaverick (Nov 16, 2009)

Woot! The E72 for Rs 22,000? R u serious? Thats a steal at this price...I'll definitely be ditching my N95 then 

Cheers!


----------



## kwimp (Nov 20, 2009)

I came across this interesting demo video on e72... it shows how the navi key performs on the phone... looks very smooth and intuitive. seems like nokia has even played around with the user interface.. this time.. looks quite neat.. check out the video to know what i mean.... i hope they price it right..

[FONT=&quot] [youtube]MuUQjpJSGuk[/youtube]
[/FONT]

​


----------



## digitalkrish (Nov 20, 2009)

After viewing this video above i feel that Nokia hv done sumthing gud.. Finally..
The Optical Navigation key is looking very attractive n wd 5.0 MegaPixel camera n increased Connectivity rate, i will say that this phone is gonna b perfect for my business use! Luking forward for its launch in  India.


----------



## ankur10 (Nov 20, 2009)

I have heard a lot about free subscription of Nokia Messaging Service with this device. Actually i m owning an Nseries phone in which they r charging me wd Nokia Messaging Service. Any info on this??


----------



## sdmaverick (Nov 23, 2009)

@Ankur

Are u only be charged by ure network when u download data or are the NMS specifically charging u for a month or a day?? 

Cheers!


----------



## yogi7272 (Nov 23, 2009)

Not hearing good things abt its current firmware on hofo forums..


----------



## nikhilpai (Nov 24, 2009)

Initial firmwares on Nokias are always buggy.


----------



## rehan_mahmood (Nov 24, 2009)

Hv u guyz gt ur E72 reserved????

I hv alrdy gt 1 at *www.tinyurl.com/yb5q7u6   *tinyurl.com/yb5g7u6 

They jst askd me my name, email Id n contact number..

I also recvd a cal frm NPD after the submission of the form available..

It ws nice hearing frm them about E72.


----------



## sughreev (Nov 24, 2009)

@Ankur
@sdmaverick
Nokia messaging is for email and at this time nokia is giving free subscription on email solution.

*www.techgadgets.in/images/nokia-messaging-service.jpg


----------



## sdmaverick (Nov 24, 2009)

@Sughreev

Yea, am able to use NMS free of charge  woohoo!

Also, i reserved an E72 today on the mentioned page...they were pretty prompt in giving me info on the device...

I am sure the optical track pad on the E72 is gonna be amazing...navigate through the user interface at the flick of a finger...

cheers!


----------



## kelly (Nov 25, 2009)

i am configuring email on my nokia E63...and i am not able to define Incoming or Outgoing Server settings...pls help i want to configure Gmail account.


----------



## ankur10 (Nov 26, 2009)

@sdmaverick

Ya..they were charging me for using Nokia Messaging sevice.. Bt hv heard dt with E72 is there is a life time license of NMS for free..


----------



## digitalkrish (Nov 26, 2009)

@ Rehan_Mahmood

Thanx for the link dude.. I 2 hv resrvd 1 for me nw.

@ anyone

M presently using E63 with 3G HSDPA n saw sumwhere dt E72 is available with 3.5 HSDPA.
Cn any 1 tell me the difference between these two???


----------



## sdmaverick (Nov 27, 2009)

@digitalkrish

Yes, the E72 is 3.5 HSDPA...which in simple terms means is gonna be faster! 

Cheers!


----------



## rehan_mahmood (Nov 27, 2009)

@ kelly
R u using Nokia Messaging or built in Email client on E63???


----------



## digitalkrish (Nov 27, 2009)

@sdmaverick

Hmmmm.. Thats good! 
It seems a pure business phone.. Bt with 5MP camera and 3.5mm audio jack n Optical Navi Key, they hv added some nice flavour of entertainment 2..
That means a phone for all users of all genres!!


----------



## ankur10 (Nov 27, 2009)

@digitalkrish

I fell in love with the new Nokia E72. It has HSDPA 10.2Mbps down and HSUPA 2Mbps up! This is far better than the E71’s HSDPA 3.6Mbps down and no HSUPA. So in terms of connectivity, the E72 is far better than its predecessor the E71..


----------



## csczero (Nov 29, 2009)

I wanted to buy E71 but hold myself back when i head about E72 and E55. unfortunately E55 is not going to launch in india so i will go for E72. Looks great. as i don't favor the touch phones this looks ultimatev


----------



## sdmaverick (Nov 30, 2009)

I totally agree...the E72 is pure business phone + entertainment ownage! 

Will be getting the device on Dec 1...reserved it online here in New Delhi...will let u noe how it performs as soon as I get it 

Cheers!


----------



## kelly (Nov 30, 2009)

@sdmaverick
What about colour in E72 how many colours available in India.


----------



## csczero (Dec 1, 2009)

sdmaverick said:


> I totally agree...the E72 is pure business phone + entertainment ownage!
> 
> Will be getting the device on Dec 1...reserved it online here in New Delhi...will let u noe how it performs as soon as I get it
> 
> Cheers!



share ur experiance ... also the gliteches ... also how youtube performs on that


----------



## sdmaverick (Dec 2, 2009)

@kelly

There are 3 color variants available for the E72: Zodium Black, Metal Grey, Topaz Brown

@cszero

Hi bro! Howre u doin? 

For some stupid reason, the nokia priority dealer i booked the device with ONLY has the topaz brown available in stock...its a shame because I am looking for the black edition, so it'll be a while (read 2-3 days) b4 i get the device...will let u noe as soon as i get the device 

cheers!


----------



## ankur10 (Dec 5, 2009)

Found a gud video in whic h u can compare the two Eseries Devices, E71 n E72 [youtube]4LXThz0rLnM[/youtube]
E72 is bigger n better..


----------



## sdmaverick (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Guys, so finally got the long awaited E72!   Here are the initial impressions on the device:

1. From the moment of opening the E72’s Box, and taking out the device, the first thing I noticed is the obvious similarity to the E71; it has the same great build quality, but in my opinion, better looks.  It's really a stunning device to look at.   

2. I have the Zodium model, which consists of black and chrome finishing on its front, with the area directly below the lcd having a kind of brushed black aluminum finish.  There are 13 buttons directly below the screen, these including the optical-navi key. Once the battery is fitted into the E72, the device does not feel too heavy in the hand it actually feels very comfortable, and perfect for one hand operation.

On the whole, seems very sleek, snazzy, business like and has a premium feel to it. Will let you know how the device performs once I put my backup on the device  This concludes my first impressions, and physical overview of the new Nokia E72, which in my opinion, is the next natural upgrade to the already superb, and very popular E71 device!


----------



## sughreev (Dec 7, 2009)

@ankur10
Nice video thanks for giving a great update about E71 vs E72...can you pls tell me what is the price difference between these 2 phone's...???how about memory on E72 is it good like E71(8GB comes with box)...


----------



## sdmaverick (Dec 8, 2009)

U can get the E72 here in New Delhi for 21k...and the E71 for around 15k...but go for the E72... totally worth it coz of faster processor, bigger internal storage and better performance...

cheers!


----------



## sughreev (Dec 8, 2009)

But i need some reviews of this handset want to know some feedback of E72...




sdmaverick said:


> U can get the E72 here in New Delhi for 21k...and the E71 for around 15k...but go for the E72... totally worth it coz of faster processor, bigger internal storage and better performance...
> 
> cheers!


----------



## rahul.singh4563 (Dec 8, 2009)

Found a video of someone buying an E72 lol. Worth checking out here.



sughreev said:


> But i need some reviews of this handset want to know some feedback of E72...


 
I played around with a friend's E72 and I loved it personally. Way faster than my E71 which is actually saying a lot. Plus the camera's pretty good, Might pick one up myself.


----------



## shikhar_kapoor143 (Dec 14, 2009)

@sdmaverick 

can you share your experience with the phone, m looking to buy it in Jan but have received some updates about some issues with mail client. plz share the pros and cons of the phone as you faced.


----------



## hardeepsingh12 (Dec 14, 2009)

Cn anyone guide me how to  activate or get the a-gps? Is it a software?


----------



## mohitsuri50 (Dec 15, 2009)

Go to Maps>option>extras>My license....it check your license and update your navigation guide. its 3 months free subscription... and if you are using GPRS A-GPS is working seamlessly.



hardeepsingh12 said:


> Cn anyone guide me how to  activate or get the a-gps? Is it a software?


----------



## digitalkrish (Dec 15, 2009)

I jst bought an E72 yesterday.. It sports a sleek n beautiful monoblock design.. Found the overall response very good..Camera of 5 Mp with Opti Navi Key are nice additions..  In my view, a much better phone than E71...  .
I also clickd some pics before unboxing.. Jst to show u a glimpse of it..

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1494/d3b02f43440b47fd8fb1e6299a282ac0.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1494/5e87a8f724a240029642b6c92996edb7.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1494/0d9f16f52a214395a010ae6ee710ddce.jpg
*share.ovi.com/media/Mobonoid.BuyinganE7/Mobonoid.10138 *share.ovi.com/media/Mobonoid.BuyinganE7/Mobonoid.10141*share.ovi.com/media/Mobonoid.BuyinganE7/Mobonoid.10143
*share.ovi.com/media/Mobonoid.BuyinganE7/Mobonoid.10143*share.ovi.com/media/Mobonoid.BuyinganE7/Mobonoid.10141*share.ovi.com/media/Mobonoid.BuyinganE7/Mobonoid.10138


----------



## azzu (Dec 16, 2009)

Wanna Buy This Great fone 
but Iam short of few k's (18k actually  ) (


----------



## crapface (Dec 16, 2009)

Long press the space bar, n here glows my flash light...


----------



## anujsoni (Dec 16, 2009)

I m using this phone n i liked all the features especially the speed of the phone n no hanging problems.. Bt i think loudpeaker quality could have been better.. 
Overall, a gud phne!


----------



## pawankhanna (Dec 16, 2009)

Is activesync on E72 the same as mail for exchange on other nokia phones...


----------



## wierdo (Dec 16, 2009)

Email client is one of the best, full HTML support,,instant messaging 
facilities which are essential qualifications for a businessman class phone.Improved  navigational facilities through assisted Nokia E72 communication features includes mail for Exchange, 
IBM lotus notes traveler for corporate email, as well as Yahoo, 
Gmail,  Hotmail and most other POP3/IMAP email and a *lifetime 
license for Nokia's mobile email and IM service
*GPS,compass and Nokia maps is another Nokia E72 feature built for a busy businessman's life .   *tinyurl.com/yb5g7u6


----------



## hardeepsingh12 (Dec 17, 2009)

@weirdo

I cant receive incoming emails when using HOTMAIL. Other email accounts can be sent and received fine but not hotmail!!!.

Is there a settings related issue?????


----------



## sughreev (Dec 18, 2009)

@harshdeepsingh
Have you checked incoming and outcoming server settings...what are you done on hotmail.


----------



## ziha786 (Dec 19, 2009)

I am not able to update to QuickOffice version 6? i was trying but mine get stack at the end of the downloading stage...


----------



## Dr. James D'selva (Dec 22, 2009)

Windows Live Hotmail requires the latest Nokia Messaging phone software. You may be using an older version of the software. Point your phone browser to email.nokia.com and download the software from there. After you install the new version, the Nokia Messaging software will automatically launch. Click the Sync button to begin receiving your Windows Live Hotmail.



hardeepsingh12 said:


> @weirdo
> 
> I cant receive incoming emails when using HOTMAIL. Other email accounts can be sent and received fine but not hotmail!!!.
> 
> Is there a settings related issue?????


----------



## ankur10 (Dec 22, 2009)

Psilock Traveller app-- I installed it in my phone last week bt now finding it hard to uninstall? Help?


----------



## talwar (Dec 22, 2009)

Its simple to uninstall any application from ur E72...just go to Menu>control panel>Application Manager>Installed Apps.>Select application that you want to uninstall>option>uninstall



ankur10 said:


> Psilock Traveller app-- I installed it in my phone last week bt now finding it hard to uninstall? Help?


----------



## rehan_mahmood (Dec 22, 2009)

You can use the following way. Go to QuickOffice>>Options>>Help>>About QuickOffice
There you will get Quick Office App store and you can download the QuickOffice version 6 free of charge.. 
It wrked for me..



ziha786 said:


> I am not able to update to QuickOffice version 6? i was trying but mine get stack at the end of the downloading stage...


----------



## pawankhanna (Dec 22, 2009)

I think Email setup is very easy on E72 and i found an interesting blog to define email on E72....
*zomgitscj.com/email-on-the-nokia-e72/ 




shikhar_kapoor143 said:


> can you share your experience with the phone, m looking to buy it in Jan but have received some updates about some issues with mail client. plz share the pros and cons of the phone as you faced.


----------



## sughreev (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi , I find the user manual / guide very bad.

There is no where in the manual any description of all the icons on the display.

I have now another clock next to the camera shortcut.. ?

I have no need for two clock on this small display  

How to remove this ?


----------



## BIGGIE (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi, i recently purchased e72. It looks more elegant n very attractive, Camera is good, Speed much better than E71, Found firmware more user friendly, Sound quality on my BOSE headphones was awesome (thanx to 3.5mm audio jack), loved various transitions n animation effects,, Optical Navi key ( will rather term it as optical mouse ) is good. Internal browser is better than E71, qwerty keypad, found typing on office  files very comfortable..
I dont think i m gonna change this phone for nw..


----------



## Dr. James D'selva (Dec 24, 2009)

sughreev said:


> Hi , I find the user manual / guide very bad.
> 
> There is no where in the manual any description of all the icons on the display.
> 
> ...




You should be able to configure your home screen by going to Menu>Ctrl panel>Modes>Home screen applications. See page 100 of the user manual.


----------



## talwar (Dec 24, 2009)

BIGGIE said:


> Hi, i recently purchased e72. It looks more elegant n very attractive, Camera is good, Speed much better than E71, Found firmware more user friendly, Sound quality on my BOSE headphones was awesome (thanx to 3.5mm audio jack), loved various transitions n animation effects,, Optical Navi key ( will rather term it as optical mouse ) is good. Internal browser is better than E71, qwerty keypad, found typing on office  files very comfortable..
> I dont think i m gonna change this phone for nw..




NIce information...can you pls tell me how to remove nay install application on this phone...


----------



## kelly (Dec 26, 2009)

I have 3 web mail accounts (1 in hotmail 2 in gmail).
The main mailbox which I choose in nokia mail is from hotmail, I have no problems to rename it, but the others 2 (from gmail) is impossible to do.
I try this: Menu>Office>Email>Settings>Gmail>Mailbox settings>Mailbox name. I write there JJPP, but still Gmail like by default name.
Whit hotmail it happens: Menu>Office>Email>Settings>Hotmail> (and there I find other options, not like gmail) Mailbox settings>Mailbox name and there I have no problems.

Anyone can helpme?


----------



## ziha786 (Dec 28, 2009)

kelly said:


> I have 3 web mail accounts (1 in hotmail 2 in gmail).
> The main mailbox which I choose in nokia mail is from hotmail, I have no problems to rename it, but the others 2 (from gmail) is impossible to do.
> I try this: Menu>Office>Email>Settings>Gmail>Mailbox settings>Mailbox name. I write there JJPP, but still Gmail like by default name.
> Whit hotmail it happens: Menu>Office>Email>Settings>Hotmail> (and there I find other options, not like gmail) Mailbox settings>Mailbox name and there I have no problems.
> Anyone can helpme?




Well, I am using nokia N97 mini, and I could rename my mailbox this way :
Menu -> Messaging -> mailbox ( name of the mailbox you wanna change) -> Options -> email settings -> Connection Settings -> Incoming email -> mailbox name
Change the name there !   It works !   I cross verified.


----------



## georgerobinson (Dec 29, 2009)

what about E72 camera quality? i am interested to buy this phone but first i want to know about some feedback...on performance,battery back up..and browsing experience...what are email clients inbuilt in this phone.


----------



## kelly (Dec 30, 2009)

georgerobinson said:


> what about E72 camera quality? i am interested to buy this phone but first i want to know about some feedback...on performance,battery back up..and browsing experience...what are email clients inbuilt in this phone.




Nokia E72 has 5MP camera with digital flash,this also support red eye reduction feature....you can capture high quality images,and direct print on 11x14 size....you can capture a video on 15 fps...so i think its a better camera like Nseries pones...


----------



## Dr. James D'selva (Jan 4, 2010)

I would like to set recurring reminders for my E72 mobile. Can you please let me know how can I set this (Meeting/to do will also help)


----------



## talwar (Jan 5, 2010)

Dr. James D'selva said:


> I would like to set recurring reminders for my E72 mobile. Can you please let me know how can I set this (Meeting/to do will also help)




Open the calendar app. Go to Options -> New entry -> Meeting. Type in the required info. You will find a field named "Repeat:". Enter the frequency at which the event should repeat, such as daily, weekly, monthly, etc.


----------



## georgelucy (Jan 6, 2010)

On my E72 i am confused while i was using GPS...pls tell me how it works???


----------



## ziha786 (Jan 6, 2010)

georgelucy said:


> On my E72 i am confused while i was using GPS...pls tell me how it works???




What are confusion on your mind..pls tell something more about your problem...

here i want to share a video for How to works GPS on E72...may be this video can solve your problem...

[youtube]S6dZPLshobM[/youtube]


----------



## happy_b (Jan 6, 2010)

^^^^^
Having problems in getting GPS lock.. Help?


----------



## sughreev (Jan 7, 2010)

I gave one to my fiance and one for me. Suddenly, my fiance's E72 phone can't send SMS. it says "unable to send messages." and the details says "MEMORY FULL CLOSE SOME APPLICATIONS"...  I SOFT RESET, HARD RESET and FORMAT the memory card and same problems showing. Can anyone please help me?


----------



## talwar (Jan 7, 2010)

sughreev said:


> I gave one to my fiance and one for me. Suddenly, my fiance's E72 phone can't send SMS. it says "unable to send messages." and the details says "MEMORY FULL CLOSE SOME APPLICATIONS"...  I SOFT RESET, HARD RESET and FORMAT the memory card and same problems showing. Can anyone please help me?




Where are you saving the messages to? Saving them to your SD card (if you have one) helps. Also, you can set the number of saved messages to a certain limit. In my E72, the default is 20. If I have the phone set to save sent messages, I could easily exceed that.


----------



## ankur10 (Jan 7, 2010)

Is there any method to enable text message previews on the E72? When i  highlightd a text message on the home screen in E71 it showed a preview of the message.


----------



## hardeepsingh12 (Jan 9, 2010)

Got E72 yesterday... 
*What I like*: Optical D-pad, 3.5 headphone jack and 5mp camera - no more need for my point and shoot... better processor and better battery back up..

Used to it in very short span of time..


----------



## bajaj151 (Jan 10, 2010)

hardeepsingh12 said:


> Got E72 yesterday...
> *What I like*: Optical D-pad, 3.5 headphone jack and 5mp camera - no more need for my point and shoot... better processor and better battery back up..
> 
> Used to it in very short span of time..



Whts d price ??


----------



## Dr. James D'selva (Jan 11, 2010)

I want to remove all the data from E72. How do I do this?


----------



## hardeepsingh12 (Jan 11, 2010)

bajaj151 said:


> Whts d price ??




I just bought this on Rs. 20,500/-....


----------



## sughreev (Jan 11, 2010)

Dr. James D'selva said:


> I want to remove all the data from E72. How do I do this?



Make a hard reset with the sequence * # 7370 # 						
followed by Security code...


----------



## digitalkrish (Jan 12, 2010)

I had a firmware update on my e72... I have felt that after the update in my E72 n after the update it is a lil faster now than before... 
*emailwithease.com/blog/index.php/2010/01/nokia-e72-firmware-update-version-22-007-now-available/


----------



## anujsoni (Jan 12, 2010)

I just got the Nokia E72 and I cannot see by folders in nokia messaging with gmail. I only see the inbox, sent items and deleted items, and would like to see the so called labels from my gmail account. 

I used to have the noka E71, and in the gmail account configuration in the phone, I have in the menu "folder subscription" where I could check the folders I wanted to synchronize. 

How can I do that with the nokia E72 and current version of nokia messaging?


----------



## pawankhanna (Jan 12, 2010)

digitalkrish said:


> I had a firmware update on my e72... I have felt that after the update in my E72 n after the update it is a lil faster now than before...
> *emailwithease.com/blog/index.php/2010/01/nokia-e72-firmware-update-version-22-007-now-available/




I tried to update my firmware but it says no update available...


----------



## mohitsuri50 (Jan 12, 2010)

i also tried through NSU and OTA....no update available....


----------



## pawankhanna (Jan 13, 2010)

hi, if i have a contact called even with 2 numbers, 1 number is a mobile and the other number is a home number, in the contacts information both the mobile and home number have different icons, BUT when i call both and then go back into call log by pressing "dial" button i only see 1 icon for ALL numbers called and that is the "mobile" icon.

Is there a way to make the "call log" display different icons for different "types" of numbers dialed?


----------



## digitalkrish (Jan 13, 2010)

pawankhanna said:


> hi, if i have a contact called even with 2 numbers, 1 number is a mobile and the other number is a home number, in the contacts information both the mobile and home number have different icons, BUT when i call both and then go back into call log by pressing "dial" button i only see 1 icon for ALL numbers called and that is the "mobile" icon.
> 
> Is there a way to make the "call log" display different icons for different "types" of numbers dialed?


I dnt think there is a solution for this but the icons for work should be different to mobile, home, fax etc..
But this is very ok for me as long as i knw who is calling me.. 
You can also try out saving by personal no, offce no, fax no in it as there are unlimited entries possible in it..


----------



## georgerobinson (Jan 14, 2010)

Is it possible to get the E72 to change its profile from meeting to general to silent at certain times during the day? As in, can I have it silent from 10pm-8am every day and then on general from 8am-10am and then meeting from 10am-5pm?


----------



## Bratz (Jan 14, 2010)

Finally... Bought a E72... Was looking for a qwerty phone for a long time and now i have one in the form of E72.. 
[youtube]0p9mKki7A_s[/youtube]


----------



## desuza.jony (Jan 15, 2010)

I have set up my e mail no problem on my E72 with an incoming alert tone but for some reason when i receive an e mail i get no alert tone or icon on my screen. All other ring-tones etc are working fine.


----------



## digitalkrish (Jan 15, 2010)

desuza.jony said:


> I have set up my e mail no problem on my E72 with an incoming alert tone but for some reason when i receive an e mail i get no alert tone or icon on my screen. All other ring-tones etc are working fine.


To resolve this go to control panel > settings > general > personalisation > standby mode> mode settings > email notifications > and select the email boxes for which you want the alerts...


----------



## anujsoni (Jan 16, 2010)

@ Bratz
Nice video.. How much did u buyed it for?? Is there any thing free with box to offer?


----------



## hardeepsingh12 (Jan 18, 2010)

anujsoni said:


> @ Bratz
> Nice video.. How much did u buyed it for?? Is there any thing free with box to offer?




i was bayed this phone on just 20,500/-...there is no other offer that i get with this phone....


----------



## pawankhanna (Jan 19, 2010)

how i use audio themes on my phone i never used before and its really new experience for me...


----------



## sughreev (Jan 20, 2010)

pawankhanna said:


> how i use audio themes on my phone i never used before and its really new experience for me...



Activate Audio Themes On Nokia E72:-
The good thing is audio themes support normal profile sounds, ringing tones, message alerts, clock alert, calendar alarm .but also sounds for phone handling and menu events.
Go to Menu>Cntrl Panel>Themes>Audi Themes....And then you can use audio themes on your E72....


----------



## Firecaster (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm Newbie to Nokia Messenging/Email on symbian phones, need to ask a couple of questions before i start diverting my mails to the E72:

1) if my email is POP3 (Singnet), can choose to have a copy of my emails in the inbox remain on Singnet server?

2) will email sent from my phone have a copy of it on Singnet server?

3) If I am using outlook to download my emails from Singnet already....does it make sense or even possible to have the same emails on both the phone and the outlook?


----------



## ziha786 (Jan 20, 2010)

Firecaster said:


> I'm Newbie to Nokia Messenging/Email on symbian phones, need to ask a couple of questions before i start diverting my mails to the E72:
> 
> 1) if my email is POP3 (Singnet), can choose to have a copy of my emails in the inbox remain on Singnet server?
> 
> ...





bro, first u need to understand how POP3 or rather how outlook work.

Checking POP3 email on outlook, if you are using the default settings, then all your email are cleared from your Singnet Mailbox once you "send&receive" from outlook. if you still have the same emails on Singnet mailbox (you can verify by logging into the singnet webmail service), after downloading to outlook, that means you have enable "leave message on server" option. if you have this option on, that means both your phone or outlook should have the same emails in the inbox.

checking of POP3 emails on E72. By default, E72 will be set to "leave message on server". This means that after checking emails on the E72, your emails are still on the POP3 Server and you can download them later using Outlook, outlook express or etc.

Sending email from POP3 server using either outlook, other mail client or E72 will not be sync to the server. if you read my post in this thread, you will know why.

enjoy the phone, cheers.


----------



## georgelucy (Jan 21, 2010)

How long should I initialize a Lithium Ion 1500mAph BP-4L battery?
The shop assitant suggested 8 hours is this correct?


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jan 21, 2010)

georgelucy said:


> How long should I initialize a Lithium Ion 1500mAph BP-4L battery?
> The shop assitant suggested 8 hours is this correct?




Shop assistants always say that. *discussions.europe.nokia.com/i/smilies/16x16_smiley-very-happy.gif When your brand new E72 is fully charged you'll hear a short bleep. Charging takes about 2/3 hours. Read the manual about charging the battery.
*europe.nokia.com/support/product-support/e72/guides


----------



## crapface (Jan 21, 2010)

On my E72-2 when I plug a phone jack in I get a choice of 3 three options, one of them is "Line Out" What is that and what does it do.


----------



## Dr. James D'selva (Jan 21, 2010)

crapface said:


> On my E72-2 when I plug a phone jack in I get a choice of 3 three options, one of them is "Line Out" What is that and what does it do.




Line out provides higher quality audio powered by a receiver.  Use it when you're plugging into an externally powered device (ex. an amp, not headphones)


----------



## sughreev (Jan 21, 2010)

Tic-Tac-Toe Touch For Nokia E72...
I remember playing the old 3 by 3 version in my school.... but now i have this game in my mobile, but this electronic version provides much larger grid allowing longer and better gameplay. Usualy you win on 3 moves, but that one isn't right. the 9 squares has to many variations to win or loose, Perfect for killing time!

Download From Ovi Store
*store.ovi.com/content/21241?clickSource=search

[youtube]eWxfKUTBQHU[/youtube]


----------



## Firecaster (Jan 25, 2010)

I have installed OVI Maps 3.03 and the first thing I noticed, when showing the MAP , the small compass bottom left remains white and stuck north. I tried setting by revolving the cell, as you could do with previous Maps, but nothing I remember in the previous OVI there was the option "keep map oriented north" and "keep map oriented "ahead"..or something similar. the option doesn't exists any longer (or I can't find it?)


----------



## ziha786 (Jan 25, 2010)

Firecaster said:


> I have installed OVI Maps 3.03 and the first thing I noticed, when showing the MAP , the small compass bottom left remains white and stuck north. I tried setting by revolving the cell, as you could do with previous Maps, but nothing I remember in the previous OVI there was the option "keep map oriented north" and "keep map oriented "ahead"..or something similar. the option doesn't exists any longer (or I can't find it?)




I had same problem then fixed it by opening maps and pressing 5 key -this is shortcut to activating/deactivating the compass


----------



## misd (Jan 27, 2010)

this phone is made in china/finland/hungary????please let me know....


----------



## sughreev (Jan 28, 2010)

Is thr a loag in using e72 nokia messegign service. also i am not able to add one of my email id.


----------



## Dr. James D'selva (Jan 28, 2010)

sughreev said:


> Is thr a loag in using e72 nokia messegign service. also i am not able to add one of my email id.



What happens if you when you try to set up the new mailbox??


----------



## sughreev (Jan 29, 2010)

same issue - email not getting added.

at once my gmail got added but then it goes off the application automatically. on restart it comes back.


----------



## kelly (Feb 1, 2010)

sughreev said:


> same issue - email not getting added.
> 
> at once my gmail got added but then it goes off the application automatically. on restart it comes back.



Remove all email account and try to setup again....


----------



## pawankhanna (Feb 2, 2010)

What is difference between Finland based and China based E72 phone.....


----------



## crapface (Feb 3, 2010)

@ pawankhanna
I don't think there is any difference...there are 2 companies make nokia handsets....1 in Finland and another is in China.


----------



## mohitsuri50 (Feb 4, 2010)

I want to sync google calendar entries with my Nokia E72. Google provides Sync for doing this. But they also have mentioned to use Mail For Exchange version 2.09 or later for setting up Google Sync. I tried once using mail for exchange and phone hung. I don't know if its because of this version conflict. Has anyone tried Google Sync with nokia E72 ? Did it work?


----------



## hardeepsingh12 (Feb 5, 2010)

mohitsuri50 said:


> I want to sync google calendar entries with my Nokia E72. Google provides Sync for doing this. But they also have mentioned to use Mail For Exchange version 2.09 or later for setting up Google Sync. I tried once using mail for exchange and phone hung. I don't know if its because of this version conflict. Has anyone tried Google Sync with nokia E72 ? Did it work?




 					 						 							I'm using it and perfectly syncing...

Of course i use MFE to sync only calendar and contacts and it works...Be careful... make a backup of both e72 and Gmail contacts before making any attempt to sync.


----------



## crapface (Feb 8, 2010)

I am getting a message to choose network connection

--> WiFi
--> GPRS packet data

frequently, i have chosen GPRS as the default priority 1 and automatic connection

Even though i am getting the message, tell me how to block the message...
pls help


----------



## Rite_Rebel (Feb 8, 2010)

i agree... i also have the nokia e 71..but then i don't really there is much of an upgrade from the E 71 to the e 72. The way i would put it is that in case you don't have a nokia e71 already the this is the business phone to go for. In case  you already have a nokia e71, then i would suggest staying with it. at least that is my personal opinion...being the practical human being i am..


----------



## hardeepsingh12 (Feb 9, 2010)

crapface said:


> I am getting a message to choose network connection
> 
> --> WiFi
> --> GPRS packet data
> ...




[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial][/FONT]You can try setting the preferred access point for mailbox:
1. Open Email
2. Goto Options->Settings->Mailbox Settings
3. Open Mailbox settings and then Advanced mailb. settings. Open Incoming email settings
4. In setting "Access point in use" instead of "Ask Always" choose the "User defined" one and then choose the access point.


----------



## Firecaster (Feb 16, 2010)

I find that I am not able to mark item(s) in my messaging inbox /sms. I will need to manually click options -> mark/unmark -> .. I thought there is an easier way like " shift + d pad center button" ? how come it doesn't work on my E72? Appreciate if anyone here can help me on this???


----------



## romikhan57 (Feb 17, 2010)

Marking multiple items on the E72 is also possible. Just use the control key and the d pad to mark multiple items.


----------



## crapface (Feb 17, 2010)

I have installed a 16gb SD Card but only recognized as a 1.8gb card - I think it needs reformatting in the phone - how do I do this???


----------



## pawankhanna (Feb 19, 2010)

crapface said:


> I have installed a 16gb SD Card but only recognized as a 1.8gb card - I think it needs reformatting in the phone - how do I do this???



 					 						 							The option to format is in the tools - memory - options. I thought 8GB was the maximum size, I might be wrong.


----------



## hardeepsingh12 (Feb 22, 2010)

E72 users, Could you inform me if there is some improvements of E72 Calendar compared to E71/E63 calendar ?


----------



## georgerobinson (Feb 23, 2010)

hardeepsingh12 said:


> E72 users, Could you inform me if there is some improvements of E72 Calendar compared to E71/E63 calendar ?



I don't think there is any changes on E72 calender....


----------



## donzeye (Feb 24, 2010)

Looking for free nokia approved themes & application??


----------



## Dr. James D'selva (Feb 25, 2010)

donzeye said:


> Looking for free nokia approved themes & application??



Here is lots of themes to download...most of them are free...so you can try on ovi store.
*store.ovi.com/#/personalize?categoryId=12


----------



## kelly (Feb 26, 2010)

I think E72 have more user friendly keyboard....compare to E71!


----------



## romikhan57 (Mar 2, 2010)

kelly said:


> I think E72 have more user friendly keyboard....compare to E71!



yes the E72 has a much better and bigger keyboard than the E71. It is a truely wonderful device. I just wish the screen was a bit bigger...


----------



## donzeye (Mar 2, 2010)

I love the voice clarity in headphone....


----------



## pawankhanna (Mar 3, 2010)

Nokia E72 Got The new firmware version 023.002....


----------



## donzeye (Mar 8, 2010)

I am not able to update my firmware will you pls guide me how to update the firmware.


----------



## hardeepsingh12 (Mar 8, 2010)

donzeye said:


> I am not able to update my firmware will you pls guide me how to update the firmware.



What are problems you are facing....


----------



## donzeye (Mar 9, 2010)

hardeepsingh12 said:


> What are problems you are facing....



Its Always says internal error, i restart my pc and phone also but same issue....


----------



## hardeepsingh12 (Mar 10, 2010)

First you need to uninstall all nokia pc suite and software updater things on your system. then ovi suite work fine.


----------



## donzeye (Mar 11, 2010)

Ohh! thnks i dont do before this. now evrything is working fine.


----------



## ~It_is_Andrew~ (Apr 16, 2010)

I am currently considering ee72 against n86 for a buying decision (same price)

I read in many user reviews many problems about e72.

I would like some feeback of any first-hand user of the same :

) How is the voice clarity and loudness?
 I need it to be good and loud enough to hear otherside during conversation in noisy outdoors - very very important for my needs.
2) I depend on the phone's alarm to be loud , how is it?

Is the build quality that bad as the back cover falling out as some ppl say?


----------

